# Bayern Munich vs. Bayer Leverkusen 06.12



## bestbets (Dec 6, 2014)

I think the moment is right for sensational result in this match. I think Bayer Leverkusen are prepared well for this match and they can surprise us. Odds of over 3.70 for x2 when 1st and 3rd are playing are good for me.


----------

